# Problema con interfaz wi-fi

## Luciernaga

Tengo esta interfaz inalámbrica (SMC EZ Connect N - SMCWUSB-N2) ... http://www.smc.com/index.cfm?event=viewProduct&localeCode=EN_USA&cid=5&scid=117&pid=1694 ... en la que Gentoo no me reconoce, configurando el núcleo no encuentro el driver adecuado posiblemente porque no cargó el firmware en el inicio ...

Entonces pregunto:

¿Cómo se carga el firmware apropiado y luego cómo podré aplicar la configuración?

Antes de escribir este mensaje le he dado mil vueltas para encontrar una solución que hasta este momento ha sido negativa, en cambio con otra interfaz que tengo (DWL-G122) no he tenido ningún problema.

Las diferencias entre las dos interfaces me obligan a tener dos frecuencias, mientras que la primera es la del Router y la de la segunda interfaz es la de un AccesPoint que no deseo encender por engorroso, si no es imprescindible.

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas, saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## quilosaq

Si es un problema de firmware quedará anotado en la salida de dmesg. La mayoría del firmware necesario para los distintos drivers se instala con el paquete linux-firmware.

----------

